# Awesome Schwinn Day !



## Spence36 (Oct 4, 2015)

Had great day at the Cyclone Coaster swap and ride was great seeing everyone !! Weather was great much Needed break in the all summer heat wave we even got a very light sprinkle just enough to cool us off followed by sunny blue sky's !! 
Brought out my Aerocycle and a few of brothers  also showed up nice to see them all together !! Thanks Coasters great day !! 




















Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## Spence36 (Oct 4, 2015)

Oops just realized I shoulda posted in the swap section oh well here ya go rare to see 4 Aerocycle's all together 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 4, 2015)

Looks like Schwinn Heaven right there.


----------



## kirk thomas (Oct 5, 2015)

Are any of the Aerocycle's for sale, or any contact info.? Thanks, Kirk


----------



## fattyre (Oct 7, 2015)

That blue and silver Aero Cycle is amazing.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 7, 2015)

fattyre said:


> That blue and silver Aero Cycle is amazing.




I agree! Is that an original paint bike? Do you kno wwho the owner is? V/r Shawn


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 7, 2015)

Blue and silver is a re-paint


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 7, 2015)

Hell yes!! It was a great refreshing ride!! Good to see everybody!


----------



## azbug-i (Oct 7, 2015)

this is way cool! that black autocycle is awesome too! 

of course aerocycles are a dream bike. Tucson stinks for bikes ahaha


----------

